# [media-sound/wavpack] Failed to emerge wavpack (résolu)

## noremer

Bonjour à tous et merci de votre aide,

Je suis nouveau sous Gentoo et fonctionne sans interface graphique (KDE  à venir).

En faisant emerge de layman (prérequis pour KDE), le processus bloque sur l'installation de media-source/wavpack et m'indique  "Failed to emerge media-sound/wavpack-4.60.1". Ailleurs, un log qui m'indique l'erreur, parle de "compile phase".

Je voudrais vos fournir les logs mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour copier-coller...

MerciLast edited by noremer on Sat Oct 13, 2012 5:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

 *noremer wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous et merci de votre aide,

 

Bonjour et bienvenue.

Première chose, pourrais-tu mettre ton titre de sujet en conformité avec les [url=règles du forum §3.3]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html[/url]

 *noremer wrote:*   

> Je suis nouveau sous Gentoo et fonctionne sans interface graphique (KDE  à venir).
> 
> En faisant emerge de layman (prérequis pour KDE), le processus bloque sur l'installation de media-source/wavpack et m'indique  "Failed to emerge media-sound/wavpack-4.60.1". Ailleurs, un log qui m'indique l'erreur, parle de "compile phase".
> 
> Je voudrais vos fournir les logs mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour copier-coller...
> ...

 

Je ne savais pas que layman était un prérequis pour KDE, en es-tu sûr ?

Pour copié/collé le log, je ferai : sélection du texte concerné à la souris puis clic bouton du milieu de ma souris pour le coller (depuis un autre ordinateur connecté en SSH   :Laughing:  ). 

Plus sérieusement :

- si tu es en dual boot, tu dois pouvoir accéder depuis ton autre OS au log en question.

- en connexion distante (cf. ma blague à 2 balles ci-dessus) par ssh ou autre

- avec un navigateur utilisable en console type links ou lynx qui permette de copier/coller du texte

- si tu trouves une ligne avec un truc style : "error lib machin" ou "unable to..." tu peux tenter de nous l'écrire si c'est pas trop long

@+

----------

## noremer

Pour ce qui est de layman j'ai trouvé ceci: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml.

----------

## d2_racing

Layman est utilisé pour avoir des versions en test de KDE.

Tu n'as pas besoin de ça  :Razz: 

Utilise KDE en version stable ou dans la branche Testing. Ça va être assez pour le moment  :Razz: 

----------

## noremer

D'accord. Je vais essayer ça dès demain et je vous revient avec le résultat.

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, les builds Live, tu peux te ramasser avec une version qui date du 29 septembre et elle est en cours de développement.

À utiliser seulement si on veut les dernières nouveautés  :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

Comme le dit d2_racing on pourrait indiquer que tu as les 3 possibilités suivantes : 

- installer kde en version stable tel que proposé par portage

- installer kde en version de test tel que proposé par portage (avec ajout du keyword ~ lié à ton architecture)

- installer kde depuis des versions en cours de développement et potentiellement fortement instable depuis un overlay layman

Je pense donc que tu ne devrais pas t'embêter avec layman et utiliser ce que propose portage, ça devrait aide plus simple.

@+

----------

## noremer

 *Quote:*   

> - installer kde en version stable tel que proposé par portage 

 

J'ai une erreur emerge (compile phase) avec le premier package et le processus avorte.

Que se passe-t-il avec mon Gentoo???

----------

## El_Goretto

 *noremer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   - installer kde en version stable tel que proposé par portage  
> 
> J'ai une erreur emerge (compile phase) avec le premier package et le processus avorte.
> 
> Que se passe-t-il avec mon Gentoo???

 

Il se passe que tu vas devenir un homme, mon fils  :Very Happy: 

Et lire "comment obtenir de l'aide" en donnant des infos  :Wink: 

----------

## noremer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il se passe que tu vas devenir un homme, mon fils  
> 
> Et lire "comment obtenir de l'aide" en donnant des infos 

 

C'est ce que je veux faire, mais je suis incapable de copier-coller mes logs.

Je ne suis pas en dual boot. Quelqu'un a parlé de SSH, je connais pas.

Bref, je me sent bien seul sur ma machine et j'ai hâte de devenir un homme  :Wink: .

----------

## boozo

// Houlà ! Ah bah ça sera pas pour tout de suite   :Mr. Green: 

'alute,

bienvenue sur gentoo et le forum fr au fait 

Tu es en phase d'installation et tout frais émoulu côté *unix, donc pour éclaircir les choses a quelle étape du manuel en es-tu exactement stp ?

En gros, ton système est fonctionnel mais sans WM ou tu es encore en chroot ?

Btw, si ton pb d'echec de compilation n'est pas généralisé : tu peux installer et utiliser app-text/wgetpaste et nous mettre a minima le lien vers les logs et le emerge --info sans quoi il va nous être assez difficile de t'aiguiller   :Wink: 

Pour te guider un peu, en attendant que tu lises sa page man :

```
#emerge wgetpaste
```

```
#wgetpaste <path_to_file>

oubien, poster la sortie d'une commande :

#<cmdline> | wgetpaste

Coller ensuite l'url en retour
```

----------

## noremer

 *Quote:*   

> En gros, ton système est fonctionnel mais sans WM ou tu es encore en chroot ? 

 

Étape 12 terminée, donc pas en chroot, mais fonctionnel sans WM.

Donc dès que j'ai une minute, je fais mes devoirs avec wgetpaste et je vous reviens avec ça.

En passant, un gros merci pour votre aide et votre patience  :Smile: .

----------

## noremer

Pour media-sound/wavpack:

Emerge: http://bpaste.net/show/48976/

--info: http://bpaste.net/show/48977/

Log: http://bpaste.net/show/48980/

Voilà, j'espère qu'il ne manque rien.

----------

## DuF

L'erreur pique les yeux   :Laughing: 

```
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.
```

Peux-tu récupérer le config.log qui devrait être dans /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/wavpack-4.60.1/work/wavpack-4.60.1/ car il devrait contenir l'erreur précise ?

En complément que donnes les commandes : 

```
gcc-config -l
```

et

```
eselect binutils list
```

----------

## boozo

Compile bien chez moi...

Peux avoir stp les sorties de :

```
#zgrep NLS /proc/config.gz

(si tu as le support dans le noyau sinon, faire un grep simple sur le .config du kernel actif)

#cat /etc/locale.gen
```

----------

## DuF

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Compile bien chez moi...
> 
> Peux avoir stp les sorties de :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je me permets d'indiquer qu'une petite coquille s'est glissée dans le commande, c'est zgrep et non zgep.

@+

----------

## noremer

Config.log: http://bpaste.net/show/49129/

Gcc-config -l: http://bpaste.net/show/49130/

eselect binitils list: http://bpaste.net/show/49131/

cat /etc/locale.gen: http://bpaste.net/show/49132/

----------

## noremer

 *Quote:*   

> (si tu as le support dans le noyau sinon, faire un grep simple sur le .config du kernel actif) 

 

Là, désolé mais je comprend pas.

----------

## boozo

Pif! Paf! Pastèque!  :Twisted Evil: 

Lesson one : y faudrait suivre le manuel et configurer les locales du système -> cf. Etape 8 dans la doc d'install  :Wink: 

Btw, çà ne fait jamais de mal et tu as peut être zappé d'autres choses pour arriver à la 12 du reste...

Pour mémo, décommentes les lignes que tu veux mais conserve au moins les 2 anglaises (et passe en utf8 tant qu'a faire) i.e. :

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Par ailleurs, sans rien, je me demande comment le reste est passé... oO

Sinon, je parlais d'avoir le support .config du kernel embarqué dans le noyau -> A vérifier et activer. C'est très utile pour vérifier des choses sur le noyau actif (et merci Duf pour le coup d'oeil)

La commande pour l'utiliser est ensuite : #zgrep <pattern> /proc/config.gz

Et si jamais ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux faire un "grep" simple sur le .config

Rem. Les locales et les supports des différents codepage (i.e. 437, 850, ISO-8859-1,15, utf8) et charsets dans le noyau doivent être logiquement en correspondance des locales donc fait le tout en une fois avant de recompiler et réinstaller le noyau. Puis reboot et relance la compilation de wavpack.

Edit: typos...

----------

## noremer

 *Quote:*   

> La commande pour l'utiliser est ensuite : #zgrep <pattern> /proc/config.gz 

 

Et je met quoi à la place de <patern>?

Et pour ce qui est de recompiler et réinstaller le noyau, je prend quelles commandes?

J'ai essayé  *Quote:*   

> Compiling and Installing
> 
> Now that your kernel is configured, it is time to compile and install it. Exit the configuration and start the compilation process:
> 
> Code Listing 3.9: Compiling the kernel
> ...

  mais ça ne fonctionne pas en totalité, je crois, car le emerge de wavpack failed encore.

J'en suis à me demander si je devais recommencer depuis le début  :Sad: .

----------

## boozo

Ben... je te l'ai écris 3 posts plus haut   :Sad:  :

```
#zgrep NLS /proc/config.gz
```

Je te pose la question : comment as-tu compilé et installé ton noyau pour en arriver précédemment à l'étape 12 ?

Tu refais juste les séquences relatives à ces étapes en rajoutant les options qui manquent pour la configuration.

Si tu es passé par genkernel, alors tu fais #genkernel --menuconfig (cmd à vérifier via le man ou la doc - c'est de mémoire car je ne l'utilise pas) et tu rajoutes les options qui manquent côtés NLS (cf. la sortie de la commande précédente et mon autre post à ce sujet). Tu recompiles et réinstalle le nouveau noyau.

(Et si tu fais çà à la main, tu ne devrais pas poser la question   :Razz: )

Après à toi de voir si tu veux tout reprendre à zéro.

Quelques fois c'est mieux de s'y replonger mais pas toujours ; il y a d'autres effets à cette méthode selon les gens.

Par culture, nous préférons plus "chercher", "comprendre" et "corriger" pour apprendre.

Après, c'est certain qu'en débutant et sans rien connaitre en linux... le choix de gentoo n'est peut-être pas le plus judicieux mais c'est un bon apprentissage pour qui lit bien la doc et essaie de comprendre ce que font les commandes à chaque étape   :Smile: 

----------

## noremer

 *Quote:*   

> No such file or directory

 

----------

## boozo

Oué... être lapidaire, c'est peut-être pas vraiment indiqué   :Confused: 

Ce que tu aurais pu déduire => pas le support embarqué dans le kernel.

Il reste à faire çà avec "grep" sur le .config pour avoir le résultat.

Et pour la suite, si tu relis nos posts, tout t'est déjà indiqué.

----------

## noremer

J'ai finalement décidé de reprendre à zéro car je crois avoir omis quelques étapes.

Alors, si j'ai d'autres questions, je vous reviendrai dans un nouveau post.

Merci encore pour votre temps!

----------

## boozo

Merci pour ton retour.

Ton choix est sans doute plus indiqué si tu penses avoir omis trop de choses mais n'ais pas trop d'inquiétudes, il est râre de ne pas s'y reprendre à 2 fois dans cette situation en dédutant   :Wink: 

Si tu suis bien la doc officielle et cherche à comprendre la séquences des étapes avec les commandes que tu réalises, tu verras au fur et à mesure que les choses seront plus claires pour toi et ton installation se déroulera bien.

Et pour les questions auxquelles tu ne saurais trouver de réponses, nous t'aiderons à nouveau volontiers   :Smile: 

----------

## noremer

Merci encore!  :Wink: 

----------

